# Topics > 5G >  5g, EE Limited, Hatfield, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - EE Limited

5g.co.uk/ee

----------


## Airicist

The UK’s first end-to-end 5G network test

Published on Nov 15, 2017




> EE showcases end-to-end 5G network architecture with 2.8gbps speeds
> 
> We're EE, the UK's fastest 4G network.

----------


## Airicist

EE BAFTAs | Introducing the world's first AI Stylist

Published on Feb 4, 2019




> Introducing the world’s first AI Stylist.
> 
> At the EE BAFTAs on Sunday 10th February we’ll be bringing Shudu, the world's first digital supermodel, to life on the red carpet using state of the art holographic technology and the power of 5G.
> 
> Get involved at home by shopping affordable versions of the red carpet outfits – tailored to your tastes.

----------


## Airicist

EE BAFTAs | Behind The Scenes with 5G

Published on Feb 7, 2019




> At the EE BAFTAs this Sunday we’ll be using holographic technology – powered by 5G – to bring Shudu, our AI Stylist to life on the red carpet. 
> 
> Watch to see behind the scenes and to find out more about this cutting edge technology.

----------


## Airicist

5G. Coming soon to the UK’s No. 1 network

Published on Apr 25, 2019




> We hit the high street to hear what makes people excited for 5G - coming soon to the UK's No. 1 network.

----------


## Airicist

5G – We're building the infrastructure of the future, today

Published on Jul 3, 2019




> 5G will change the world of business as we know it. With faster connections and better quality, connectivity is an essential part of every business strategy.

----------

